# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  به نظرتون میشه از الآن برا امتحان نهایی توپه توپ کار کرد و نمره بالا گرفت؟؟؟

## Sleeplife

درود بر دوستان

من درسم بد نیس ،معدل نوبت اولم 19.06بود

به نظرتون میتونم از الان برا امتحان نهایی توپ بخونم و معدل 20 بگیرم. ؟

برنامه ریزیم چطور باشه؟

----------


## JoKeR

> درود بر دوستان
> 
> من درسم بد نیس ،معدل نوبت اولم 19.06بود
> 
> به نظرتون میتونم از الان برا امتحان نهایی توپ بخونم و معدل 20 بگیرم. ؟
> 
> برنامه ریزیم چطور باشه؟


من اگه 6 روز .. فقط 6 روز برا نهابی بهم فرصت دوباره میدادن 10 بار 20 میگرفتم.... شما وقتت زیاده .. سعی کن درست استفاده کنی که مثل ما پشیمون نشی ....

----------


## Behrus58

اومدی بله بگیری ؟
حتی اگه بهت گفتن نمیشه باید خلافشو ثابت کنی.
امیدوارم نه فقط توی امتحان نهایی و کنکور ، بلکه توی زندگی موفق باشی

----------


## ShAr0097

عمومیه که جای خود داره اما تودرس های اختصاصی به هیچ وقت کتابو کنارنزار چون همه ی سوالا از مثالا وتمارین کتابای درسی هست خواهش میکنم حرفموجدی بگیر

----------


## Orwell

> من اگه 6 روز .. فقط 6 روز برا نهابی بهم فرصت دوباره میدادن 10 بار 20 میگرفتم.... شما وقتت زیاده .. سعی کن درست استفاده کنی که مثل ما پشیمون نشی ....


استارتر تاپیک ؛

قشنگ این جمله ای رو که نقل قول کردم بخاطر بسپار :yahoo (3): مفیدترین پست تاپیک رو این رفیقمون داد.
شما تا اول خرداد 50 روز وقت داری خداوکیلی من اگر زمانی امتحان نهایی داشتم قدر روزا رو میدونستم الان معدل دیپلمم 16 و خورده ای نبود.
نذار از دست بره...

----------


## maryam2015

اخ چقدر روحیه گرفتم من معدلم خیلی پایین اومد از الان می خونم تا بیست بگیرم ایول به همه تون:yahoo (3):

----------


## EDGE98

> درود بر دوستان
> 
> من درسم بد نیس ،معدل نوبت اولم 19.06بود
> 
> به نظرتون میتونم از الان برا امتحان نهایی توپ بخونم و معدل 20 بگیرم. ؟
> 
> برنامه ریزیم چطور باشه؟


چرا که نه. از تمام روزای های باقی مونده بهترین استفاده رو بکن مطمعا نتیجه دلخواه رو بدست میاری.

موفق باشی

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> درود بر دوستان
> 
> من درسم بد نیس ،معدل نوبت اولم 19.06بود
> 
> به نظرتون میتونم از الان برا امتحان نهایی توپ بخونم و معدل 20 بگیرم. ؟
> 
> برنامه ریزیم چطور باشه؟


من یکی میشناسم از 1 فروردین واسه کنکور شروع کرد به خوندن رتبه 643 گرفت  :Yahoo (21): 

امتحان نهایی که حرفی نداره واسه گفتن

----------


## Reza Stops

حتما میتونیم ، یک ماه فرجه میگیریم قبل امتحانات میکشیم تا 20 ، اینجوری کنکورمون هم تضمینه

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> درود بر دوستان
> 
> من درسم بد نیس ،معدل نوبت اولم 19.06بود
> 
> به نظرتون میتونم از الان برا امتحان نهایی توپ بخونم و معدل 20 بگیرم. ؟
> 
> برنامه ریزیم چطور باشه؟


برادر من ملت به فکر اینن تو این فرصت کم از کنکور نتیجه بگیرن
اونوقت شما از پس امتحان نهایی نمیتونی بر بیای؟؟؟

----------


## Reza Stops

> برادر من ملت به فکر اینن تو این فرصت کم از کنکور نتیجه بگیرن
> اونوقت شما از پس امتحان نهایی نمیتونی بر بیای؟؟؟


درود بر برادر فقط پزشکی عزیز :yahoo (4):
به اعتقاد بنده امتحانات نهایی به مراتب ( مراطب:yahoo (4) :Yahoo (1):   سخت تر از کنکوره چون درس های مثل دین و زندگی ( خدا مولفش رو به زمین گرم ( منظور سواحل هاوایی) بزنه ) رو باید به طور کامل حفظ کرد

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> درود بر برادر فقط پزشکی عزیز :yahoo (4):
> به اعتقاد بنده امتحانات نهایی به مراتب ( مراطب:yahoo (4)  سخت تر از کنکوره چون درس های مثل دین و زندگی ( خدا مولفش رو به زمین گرم ( منظور سواحل هاوایی) بزنه ) رو باید به طور کامل حفظ کرد


به شخصه حاضرم تمامی کتب سوم دبیرستان رو بخورم بجوم هضم کنم بالا بیارم ولی گیر کنکور نیفتم
بچه های کنکوری میفهمن چی میگم

----------


## Reza Stops

> به شخصه حاضرم تمامی کتب سوم دبیرستان رو بخورم بجوم هضم کنم بالا بیارم ولی گیر کنکور نیفتم
> بچه های کنکوری میفهمن چی میگم


الکی مثلا شما هم از امتحان نهایی نمترسیدی  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> الکی مثلا شما هم از امتحان نهایی نمترسیدی


چرا خب ولی الان مثه هاپو پشیمونم که چرا مثه ادم نخوندم

----------


## Sleeplife

خیلی خیلی سپاس از راهنمایی و امید دادنتون

----------


## Sleeplife

راستی

همون طور ک میدونین،دین و زندگی خیلی تخصصی  شده،مخصوصا پارسال

الان خیلی سبز جامع دارم،به نظرتون کفاف امتحان نهایی رو میده؟؟


راستی،کسی کتاب«معارف موضوعی نشرالگو» رو ندیده؟؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> راستی
> 
> همون طور ک میدونین،دین و زندگی خیلی تخصصی  شده،مخصوصا پارسال
> 
> الان خیلی سبز جامع دارم،به نظرتون کفاف امتحان نهایی رو میده؟؟
> 
> 
> راستی،کسی کتاب«معارف موضوعی نشرالگو» رو ندیده؟؟؟


لطفا درگیر حساسیت های منابع نباشید با منبعت حتی با کتاب درسی+بررسی سوالات نهایی اخیر هم میشه نمره خوبی اورد

----------


## alishendi

> درود بر برادر فقط پزشکی عزیز :yahoo (4):
> به اعتقاد بنده امتحانات نهایی به مراتب ( مراطب:yahoo (4)  سخت تر از کنکوره چون درس های مثل دین و زندگی ( خدا مولفش رو به زمین گرم ( منظور سواحل هاوایی) بزنه ) رو باید به طور کامل حفظ کرد


اصلا اینطوری نیست ؟ شما کنکور را با نهایی قیاس می کنی ؟

----------


## terme1

به نظر من که میشه منم امسال نهایی دارمو عید هم درس نخوندم  میخوام شنبه برم پیش یه مشاور یه برنامه ی توپم برای خودم بنویسم و شروع کنم توی این یه ماه خوندن 
والسلام

----------


## H03ein

لطفا از امتحان نهایی غول نسازید  :Y (594): 
بچه ها جوری صحبت میکنن انگار قراره اورانیوم غنی کنن! 

امتحان نهایی از امتحانات دبیرای مدرسه هم آسون تره
چون دانش آموزای مناطق محروم هم باید همین امتحانو بدن!
شما که وضعیتتون بدتر نیست؟!*
*

----------


## Amin ZD

از دین و زندگی غول نسازین
یدونه از جزوه های نژاد نجف ( فک کنم درست گفتم اسمشو ) بگیرین تمومه(بیر شهید مدنی هه )
کل سوالات نهایی + سوالای احتمالی 
ویراستارشم پویا باستانی بوده (نفر 1 کنکور تجربی )! ترم اول من اینو خوندم+ یه دور کتاب 19.5 شدم

----------


## Amin ZD

اینم پی دی اف همون جزوه که خودشون تو وبلاگشون گذاشته بودن 
Download dini pdf

----------


## Amin ZD

> این همه ش رو نداره ، 15 صفحه داره که فقط دو درس رو داره .. کاملش تو نت نیست ؟!


نه کاملشو نمیشه تو نت پیدا کرد
اخه قیمتیم نداره که...

----------


## sunny

دیگه انصافا دین و زندگی در سطح امتحان نهایی به جز کتاب به چیز دیگه ای احتیاج نداره... من فقط کتاب خوندم تازه اونم نیم ساعت مونده به امتحان یه دورم تموم شد 19.75 گرفتم

----------


## jarvis

دوستان فقط یک حرف میزنم لطفا انقدر از نهایی برا خودتون غول نسازین و برای موفقیت (اونم از همین حالا) اگه کتابو یه دور خوب بخونین و رو سوالات نهایی سال های قبل(مثلا از 88 تا 93) به ضرس قاطع تو همش بالا 19 میشید.

----------

